# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Lady Comp Vraag?

## Sterrenstof

*Dag Allemaal*
Ik heb nu sinds paar maanden de Lady Comp. Bevalt met prima. Alleen zit nu met een probleem. Heb het bedrijf mijn dringende vraag gemaild maar krijg automatisch een antwoord dat ze tot 27 juli dicht zijn. Dus nu is mijn hoop dat hier iemand het antwoord op mijn vraag weet;

Ik heb een vraag. Gemiddeld is mijn cyclus 28 dagen. Ik zit nu op dag 33 en ik ben nog niet ongesteld. Ik heb op dag 30 van mijn cyclus voor de zekerheid een zwangerschapstest gedaan en gaf aan dat ik niet zwanger ben. Maar ik ben nog steeds niet ongesteld. _Nu vragen ik en mijn partner zich af als je zwanger bent op welke cyclusdag de lady comp dit aangeeft?_ De lady comp blijft nog wel gewoon om mn M (ongesteld knop) vragen en als je vooruit kijkt blijft hij hier om vragen.

----------


## Leontien

Het kan zijn dat doordat je er zo mee bezig bent, je ongesteldheid op zich laat wachten. Je lichaam straalt dan stress door, waardoor je niet ongesteld hoeft te worden. Ik weet niet wanneer de lady comp aangeeft wanneer je zwanger bent. Dus helaas moet je daarop een antwoord schuldig zijn.

----------


## Sterrenstof

Ik ben gelukkig ongesteld geworden. Alleen erg laat dit keer pas op dag 35.

----------

